# Couple Pics of my loft



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Here are some pics of my loft, It was a free 6x8 shed cut down to 4x8 windows from Craigslist floor from my father, paint from work out of pocket expences, 80 bucks! Let me know what you think.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

looks very nice .. you might need a few more vents on it thou depending on how hot it gets there ... excellent job there


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah, so far so good. I have four of the long windows two on each end and there is vents along the back of the roof. I will monitor it though since this is the first summer it has been up.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I think you will find that its going to get very hot in there with all that metal to heat up and no insulation. It would be nice to have it lined with foam sheets I think you will need a attic fan with a thermistat.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Hmmm Thats smart! I will look into that, THANKS!


----------

